# Izzy pictures



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed1176.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fx331%2Fali-sj%2FDoggies%2520Summer%25202011%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="http://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s1176.photobucket.com/albums/x331/ali-sj/Doggies%20Summer%202011/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok, back to Kendal's guide then!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck x x x cant offer any advice though lol x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

http://s1176.photobucket.com/albums/x331/ali-sj/Doggies Summer 2011/


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, it's worked, but I had thought they'd post on here, not just the link! Help?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Well done 

Lovely photos - Just had a look on photobucket as well - looks like you are as bad as me for taking hundreds of photos


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Great pics Ali !!!!

Can i ask is as i noticed you've got pebbles in your garden too ,where is izzy doing her business?

Buddy will go on the grass but most of the time he just wants to go on the gravel(fine for wee's but makes it hard to spot the poo's),ive tried moving his poo etc onto grass but it makes no difference?? Mind you he's mangaged to do two poo's in the house today lol


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw I love Izzyxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures.. her markings are lovely, the one where she is wrapped in a blanket needs to go on a birthday card, are they crafty shots of Max ? x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah my boy! What a lovely surprise that was!! He still looks so dinky too.

Izzy is beautiful, brilliant pictures! Phoebe looks lovely too xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a poppet! Keep those photos coming. We love them!

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Great photos and gorgeous pup. That Max gets everywhere!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

well done Ali .. we have pictures... adorable ones at that .. she is sooooo cute xxx


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

gr8 photos she looks so cute


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

adorable! the one asleep in her blankie is so cute


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ali, I hope you don't mind but I have copied the Max photos to my Photobucket! Thanks so much for taking them. I've now got a new avatar thanks to you


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> Lovely pictures.. her markings are lovely, the one where she is wrapped in a blanket needs to go on a birthday card, are they crafty shots of Max ? x


Yes, They were playing together - Max was so funny with that Horse!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My daughter thinks Izzy is a baby - she is currently rocking her, wrapped in a blanket ...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Izzy is so pretty .....a perfect pup!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

What a cutie, so happy for you! It's so exciting!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> Can i ask is as i noticed you've got pebbles in your garden too ,where is izzy doing her business?


I have a small courtyard right outside the back door - that's where you saw the pebbles, but part of it is paved, beyond that it is grass. We also have grass at the front, and that's where we put her out if we think she might need to go to the loo. She's brilliant - seems to be learning quickly


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoebe often poos on the pebbles, not easy to spot


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ali what great photos of Izzy! You girls are great with pics...i feel rubbish as i havent managed to do any yet....will try today. Izzy is gorgeous,just love her colour Treacle tart and cream....everytime i look at her it sparks food related messages to my brain,think i would become Mahhoosive(thanks Sarette) if i lived with Izzy,although Pixie reminds me of chocolate


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Mahhoosive - good one!
Speaking as someone with a serious chocolate addiction, peaches and cream is positively healthy


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah but treacle tart and:devil: cream sure aint!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Darlings ! These aren't any 'ol Cockapoos, LOL ......these are J & D Cockapoos 

.....Woody II and Woodetta must be ......Champagne and Truffles !! J & S xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay :laugh:


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Darlings ! These aren't any 'ol Cockapoos, LOL ......these are J & D Cockapoos
> 
> .....Woody II and Woodetta must be ......Champagne and Truffles !! J & S xxx


Very Quick witted JD! 
I wonder then what Sarah's Max would be? Black pudding,or Liquorice? or a very burnt Teacle tart(cant think of anything edible thats black)


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Caviar xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> Caviar xxx


Nice one


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

pixie said:


> Very Quick witted JD!
> I wonder then what Sarah's Max would be? Black pudding,or Liquorice? or a very burnt Teacle tart(cant think of anything edible thats black)


Ewww! What are you trying to say?!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Caviar looks gross though!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Molasses - nectar


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

.....Blackberries and Cream xxxx


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Max is def an Oreo flavoured Ben & Jerrys ice-cream. Gorgeous looking, very naughty and impossible to resist!!*


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

gemma27 said:


> Max is def an Oreo flavoured Ben & Jerrys ice-cream. Gorgeous looking, very naughty and impossible to resist!!*


That's more like it! Scrummy xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey all our threads end up talking .. 

food (choccy, jaffa cakes, treacle, ice cream)
puppies (chest and cockapoo puppies) 
willys (sorry Wilf...)
or Poo!

We are a classy lot .... or just cockapoo owners ... ha ha ha


----------

